# Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?



## Ist das möglich? (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Anschaffung eines Echolotes, die ich auch nach einigem durchforsten der Beiträge im Forum nicht recht klären konnte. Ich habe schon einiges im Netz recherchiert, die aktuellen Empfehlungen zu Typen, Preisen und den Test aus der Fisch & Fang kenne ich auch. 

Problem 1 ist, daß mein „Heimatgewässer“ nur so zwischen 3 und 8 m tief ist, und die meisten Echolote haben einen Geberwinkel von 20 Grad. Ich habe die Nummer mit dem Sinus leider nicht mehr hinbekommen, aber ich denke mir, bei einer Wassertiefe von vielleicht 5 m im Schnitt und 20 Grad Winkel ist der Bereich, den man erfasst ziemlich klein, wenn nicht sogar noch kleiner. Bringt da „Fischortung“ überhaupt noch was oder kann man sich auf was einfaches wie den Eagle Cuda 168 beschränken, der für Tiefenmessung und Grayline in flachen Gewässern ausreichend zu sein scheint? Oder muß es da einfach ein Flachwasser-Echolot sein?

Problem 2 ist der Geberwinkel an sich; das Eagle Cuda 168 wird z. B. teilweise einfach mit der Angabe 20 Grad, teilweise aber auch mit der Angabe 20 Grad / 60 Grad angeboten, was mir aber kein Unterschied in der technischen Ausstattung zu sein scheint. Ich habe rausgefunden, daß das was mit der Einstellung (nicht des Anbieters, sondern am Echolot) zu tun hat und das die Chance, daß wirklich 60 Grad erfasst werden können, mit der Leistung des Gerätes steigt. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder noch besser: mir das erklären?

Problem 3 ist, daß man mir zwar für das Eagle Fish Easy 240, das etwas mehr Leistung hat, ein ganz gutes Angebot gemacht hat, aber der Anbieter findet, das 8 kleine Akkus 1,2 Volt aus dem Mediamarkt für ein paar Euro absolut ausreichend sind, während andere Anbieter die Geräte mit angeblich extrem starken Bleigelakkus anbieten, die dann fast so teuer sind wie ein Echolot. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit „normalen“ Akkus, ist das brauchbar? Und: ist das mit den kleinen Akkus bei dem Fish Easy 240 bauartbedingt, oder kann man da auch was anderes dransetzen? Hat da jemand eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung?

Und zu guter letzt: ein guter Teil der Motivation, mir ein Echolot zu kaufen, ist der jährliche Schwedenurlaub mit wechselnden Seen und teilweise auch in den Schären; da sollte das Gerät schlauchboottauglich sein, und da habe ich, was einen Geber mit Saugnapf betrifft, wahrscheinlich schlechte Karten. Ich habe noch nie ein Echolot in natura gesehen und leider keine konkrete Vorstellung, wie ein Geber im Wasser positioniert werden muß, aber alle gängigen Angaben (fest verschraubt, mit Schraubzwingen, Saugnapf etc.) scheinen da nicht tauglich. Kann man einen Geber einfach an einem stabilen Draht ins Wasser hängen? Oder gibt es da was spezielles für Schlauchboote (in meinem Fall: ein Sevylor Fishhunter)?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, ich kenne leider niemanden, der ein richtiges Echolot besitzt (ich denke, der Humminbird Smartcast zählt da nicht?!?) und bei dem ich mich mal ein bißchen orientieren könnte... 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jirko (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

hallo frank #h

zum problem geberwinkel & abgetasteter bereich im flachwasser: generell ist es besser, für extreme flachwasserbereiche lote zu verwenden, deren schwinger nen größeren abtastbereich anhand eines höheren geberwinkels garantiert. es gibt aber auch noch die möglichkeit, die empfindlichkeit manuell herunterzuschrauben, was automatisch mit ner erhöhung des abtastwinkels einhergeht! dies ist aber nur bei leistungsstärkeren echoloten (ab 2.400 watt spitzensendeleistung aufwärts) angebracht bzw. empfehlenswert, da du bei leistungsschwächeren loten zu viel streuverluste hättest > in diesem fall wäre ein 168er cuda nicht so der passende partner für dich... lowrance bietet z.b. mit der ASP-funktion (advanced signal processing – automatische signalverarbeitung) nen automatismus hinsichtlich des streuwinkels der ultraschallsignale: will sagen bei flachwasser „fächert“ ein lowrance-lot mit dieser funktion automatisch weiter als in größeren tiefen...

zu deinem akkuproblem: gute blei-gel-akkus (12V / 7Ah) sind genau die richtige energiequelle für echolote... da grabe mal nach entsprechenden themen hier on board und du wirst mit input nur so überschüttet ... kaufempfehlungen werden hier auch noch purzeln... wenn nicht, PNse mich einfach an...

problem geberfixierung: am besten du montierst deinen geber an einer teleskopierbaren geberstange, welche du an deinem spiegel hinten am schlauchboot befestigst... der geber muß plan & starr im wasser laufen (geberkopf parallel zur wasseroberfläche), damit die ausgesandten ultraschallwellen auch wieder vom schwinger empfangen werden können... weiterhin musst du beachten, daß der geber relativ tief läuft und nicht im schraubenwasser der motorschraube hängt (e-motor / benziner), da du dann kavitationsprobleme (unterbrechung der ultraschallsignale durch lufteinschlüsse- und verwirbelungen im wasser) bekommst!

alles weitere dann spädder  #h


----------



## Ist das möglich? (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo, 

herzlichen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Zwei nachfragen: was verstehst Du unter "extreme Flachwasserbereiche"? Auch meine üblichen 4 - 8 Meter?

und: wie fixiert man eine Stange "starr" an einem Schlauchboot, gibt´s da ein Produkt oder eine Trick? Probleme mit einem Motor am Schlauchboot habe ich leider nicht , ist auch nicht absehbar, mehr als das Echolot wurde nicht genehmigt...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jirko (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

hallo frank #h

übliche 4-8m zähle ich einfach mal zum flachwasserareal ... deine frage zur geberstangenfixierung heißt, daß du keinen heckspiegel an deinem schlauchi hast? sach mal büdde was #h


----------



## Ist das möglich? (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo,

ist leider so, kein Heckspiegel. Zudem 1- 2 kids mit an Bord, die nicht stillsitzen. Aussichtslos#c?


----------



## Ist das möglich? (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Nachtrag: den größten teil des Jahres habe ich ein vereinsboot zur Verfügung, Schlauchbootprobleme hätte ich nur im Urlaub, aber gerade in fremden Gewässern wär´ein Lot halt toll...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ist das möglich? (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo, ich habe mir wegen des "fehlenden Heckspiegels" an meinem Schlauchboot ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie so ein Geber zu  installieren wäre. Nachdem ich mich eine Woche lang fast ausschließlich mit Echoloten beschäftigt habe, will ich nun auch unbedingt eins haben #q !!


Also: wenn ich den Geber, der ja schwenkbar ist, an ein Brett montiere, dann könnte ich für das Vereinsboot während des Jahres einfach das Brett mit einer Schraubzwinge ans Heck machen und bei Schlauchbooteinsatz das Brett einfach ins wasser legen, geber nach unten ausrichten und direkt hinterherziehen.  Ist das realistisch?  Stärker als das Boot selbst sollte so ein Brett ja normalerweise nicht schwanken...

Oder: zweite Schlauchbootgebervariante: eine Metallstange, flexibel aufgehängt an einer kleinen Boje, die schon aufgrund Ihres Gewichtes bei einer normalen Rudergeschwindigkeit  ziemlich senkrecht nach unten hängen dürfte. Die senkrechte wäre dann wohl gegeben, aber: müßte man dann auch noch irgendwie (veilleicht durch bootsform) verhindern, daß sich die Boje horizontal um die eigene Achse dreht? Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Gebern an Schlauchbooten?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

hallo frank #h

der schwinger muß starr an der stange parallel zur wasseroberfläche laufen und die geberstange selbst muß starr am boot befestigt sein! alles andere wird nicht funktionieren. aber mit´n büschn handwerklichem geschick sollte doch auch dieses problem lösbar sein – mhm?  #h


----------



## Eaglex1 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo|wavey: 

Vor dem Problem mit der Befestigung der Geberstange am Schlauchboot stand ich auch. Hier meine Lösung. Vielleicht gefällt sie dir.


----------



## Ist das möglich? (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo #hEaglex1,

herzlichen Dank für den Tip, daß sieht echt professionell aus#6!

Aber: was ist das denn??? ;+ Gibts diese Montage irgendwo zu kaufen oder muß ich dafür schweißen lernen? So eine Klemme wird wohl zu finden sein, aber der Rest ist mir noch recht rätselhaft, sieht aus als wäre es drehbar und schwenkbar, wofür war das denn ursprünglich gedacht?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sugar (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo,


wie ich glaube besitzt der Fischunter eine Vorrichtung für ein Elektromotor.
Ich wollte das Problem so lösen das ich eine Gewindestange in die Beiden Löcher am Heck schiebe und denn Geber mittels Winkel daran befestige.Nun brauchst du nur noch die Tiefe des Gebers mittels Flügelmuttern an der Gewindestange einstellen fertig.

Soweit die Theorie 

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Ist das möglich? (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo Enrico, 

vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Gewindestange#6. Scheint mir eine sehr gute Idee, um überhaupt was stabil an das Boot dranzubekommen. Inzwischen hat mit Eaglex1 auch per mail mitgeteilt, was das für eine spannende Konstuktion ist, in der seine Geberstange da hängt, ist aus dem Baumarkt und dient dazu, Sonnenschirme an Liegestühlen zu befestigen. Scheint mir an dem Gummigriff hinten noch nicht ideal, aber in Kombination mit der Gewindestange durch die Motorhalter könnte das wirklich das Optimum sein! Herzlichen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung!!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## TanteEma (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt das richtige Echolot für mich?*

Hallo
ich möchte ein Echolot kaufen aber ein für einen kleineren Fluß oder Kleineren See und das vom Land aus funktioniert ,denn ich habe kein Boot 
welches soll ich da kaufen ( ca.bis 200 € )


----------

